# Radiant Red Poodles



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Has anyone heard of Radiant Red Poodles? Any feedback?


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

This is their website: Radiant Red Poodles - AKC Toy Poodles - Red, Black, Apricot Puppies


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I see no info on health testing, and no info on their actual championships or registered names.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Their dogs aren’t bad looking at all. I would make a list of all important questions, including health testing, and give them a call. There are lots of threads on this forum about what to look for in a breeder to help you make your list.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

1. I see no health testing listed on site, or reg. names so I can skim through OFA
2. I see no photos of dogs participating in sports,or shows. no titles on the dogs (could be, but how would I know if the reg. name isn't listed?)
3. They ship dogs, which isn't a good idea. 
4. "Tiny toy"? sounds like a byb term.

probably more but I got bored skimming the website, lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ava. said:


> They ship dogs, which isn't a good idea.


Their “shipping” button is a little misleading. It takes you to a page with a variety of options that all sound okay to me: Flight nanny, fly to pick up, drive to pick up, or ground transport (which I assume means someone driving the puppy to you).

I don’t think any of these are inherently problematic.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Tiny toy isn't a byb term... teacup is but tiny toy is more of a correct term. I agree with others that the dogs look pretty good but I have a lot of questions I'd ask. I don't like that they charge based on size and color though. Also they say they breed miniatures but have no miniature dogs. So maybe they mean they produce oversize toys. Bit odd.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I found a bit of additional info on Voofla:

"Radiant Red Poodles _specializing in show quality_ and excellent _pet quality _healthy mahogany, red toy poodles and miniature poodles and occasional black poodles."

"It is my passion over the years to raise my poodles in a total home environment to achieve happy, healthy, delightful and intelligent puppies and adults. My poodles are considered important family members and an extension of our family.

We breed for mahogany red poodle puppies, red poodle puppies, black poodle puppies and occasional apricot poodle puppies in miniature poodle, tiny toy poodle, and toy poodle sizes. Therefore, *prices vary according to size, color and conformation.*

Please feel free to contact us for additional information or to be put on our waiting list for one of our phenominal puppies."

Their website gives almost no helpful info such as any actual health testing or links to OFA, no registered names of their own poodles to be looked up on the AKC or OFA look up (the kennel name doesn't come up on OFA and no hits linking to PawPrints lab), and they are pricing by what the market will bear in size and color.

They write about shipping and make it sound like the new family could drive to the kennel to pick up a puppy, but they don't make it clear that there can be a face to face at their home.

They don't mention a health warranty, any value of which would be completely dependent of the proper health testing and acceptable results of the dam and sire.

They write that they are specializing in "show quality" puppies as well as "pet quality". How can they know they have _show quality_ pups if they don't show their own sires and dams? Past lineage goes only so far.

I'd have a _lot_ of questions for them before I'd consider a pup from them, probably enough questions that If looking for myself, I'd move on.


ETA

AKC lookup using kennel name gives these results. This makes the OFA search by reg name or number possible, assuming these are their poodles (most likely are). Having a match of even one on the website would help confirm that. **got one with Spree and probably Summer and Butter. (still no hits on OFA under the reg names)

Your search returned 16 dogs. Click on the registration number to display additional dog information. 

�

Registration No.Dog Name PP30735001 Radiant Red Brandy Girl
(Poodle)
 PC219553 Radiant Red Buffy
(Poodle)
 PR20208103 Radiant Red Cool Summer Breeze
(Poodle)
 PA638054 Radiant Red De Jan And Cher's
(Poodle)
 PR20208102 Radiant Red Diamonds And Jewels
(Poodle)
 PB668482 Radiant Red Flame
(Poodle)
 PR21992001 Radiant Red Harper
(Poodle)
 PC064856 Radiant Red Penny
(Poodle)
 PR08252504 Radiant Red Raley Rebecca
(Toy Poodle)
 PR20208101 Radiant Red Raspberries And Butter
(Poodle)
 PR20575401 Radiant Red Rosie
(Poodle)
 PB680454 Radiant Red Rusty
(Poodle)
 PP42583906 Radiant Red Rusty II
(Poodle)
 PP23176901 Radiant Red Scarlett O'Hara
(Poodle)
 PR19323002 Radiant Red Spree O Sherfame
(Poodle)
 PR11838402 Radiant Red's Little Petra
(Toy Poodle)


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your insights. I emailed them a bunch of questions regarding health testing, etc. They just stated that their puppies are available "without papers." So, I guess time to move on.


----------

